# tell me what you see in my best friend



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think he is very handsome and looks great for his age.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, he looks great. I definitely see the quarter horse in there.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

Quite handsome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, since you asked, I see a long back, an upright shoulder and an ewe neck. I also see a strong hind end with legs a bit sicklehocked. Really good bone, nice pasturns and big feet. His front hooves look overly long and low.
He looks like a very solid fellow. I think he might be part Appalousa.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

The only thing major I see is he feet could use a trim. Other than that he looks great for a 29yr old!


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow he looks great for 29. I hope my old boy in 9 years looks as good as your lovely horse. Great job.


----------



## firefly (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for the comments... his feet are done every 6-8 weeks... that pic was taken in the summer could have been between trims.. he goes barefoot with boots when i ride... he is in good health and a big suck..loves people .. everyone... he has been my best friend now going on 15 years this year ,, helped me through thick and thin and has a big shoulder when I need it... as I said we are going old together .. I will be 60 this year.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I hate to critique the old guys, especially when they're in as nice of shape as this boy is, but since you asked I'll give him a shot 

What I see is high-set withers, giving the impression of the ewe neck Tinylily pointed out. I believe that this is more from being undermuscled (happens quite often in the older years, or in horses who are not worked vigorously) that being naturally ewed. My guess is that he has been allowed to hold his head high for most of his life, and so developed the wrong muscles in his neck.

I see strong, well defined shoulders and sickle hocked (possibly slightly camped under as well?) hind legs but clean forelegs and very good bone. All together a very nice horse in good condition for his age and a very honest, kind looking face. You should be proud of him!

I agree that he may have some appy in him, as well as quarter horse.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

I think mosty of the negatives that have been posted are strongly due to his age. he looks great and not very often is a horse of that age in ridable codition. you should be proud to have such a well cared for horse


----------



## firefly (Sep 1, 2008)

I am VERY proud of my guy..... as I said he IS my best friend and I would do anything for him ... he definately has blessed me with his presents and I will keep comfortable for the rest of his life... he still has alot of get up and go and I'm sure he looks forward to our walks every week..


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

My mare had too be put down last year, she was in her late 40's!! He looks awsome for his age!!


----------



## firefly (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks racheld90...wow... that old.......I bet you were very sad to see her go... I know that when it's time for him I will be a basket case....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's given you his best for a long time-I have nothing bad to say about him-I hope you have many more years together. I'm in my 60's, too,& both my horses are "seniors", but if I'm able I will have other horses if my loves travel over the "Rainbow Bridge". I can't imagine not having a horse in my life.


----------

